# Industry Standard?



## Trashdog1 (2 mo ago)

During the course of having new metal roofing installed, the contractor removed vinyl siding around the roof perimeter. I understand that this was done so that new flashing could be installed.
However, the contractor is refusing to reinstall the siding. He said that it was industry standard for the homeowner to have to pay an additional contractor that specializes in siding to reinstall it.
He also stated that installing siding was beyond his crews scope of knowledge. So, is it current industry standard for a roofing contractor to remove siding and not reinstall it? I might also add that the siding is less than 6 months old.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

No standard I have ever heard of, sounds like your contractor forgot to add in the labor for putting the siding back (either by his crew or a sub) into their bid.


----------

